# Μωραίνει Κύριος ον βούλεται απολέσαι = Whom the gods would destroy, they first make mad



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

_Μωραίνει Κύριος ον βούλεται απολέσαι_.
Εκκλησιαστικό ρητό, λέει ο ένας. Ευαγγελική ρήση, λέει ο Ριζοσπάστης. Ευριπίδης, λέει κάποιος άλλος.

Μπα, μάλλον πρόκειται για σύγχρονο κατασκεύασμα με βαθιές ρίζες, που έχει καταταλαιπωρήσει τους Δυτικούς. 

Το παρακάτω είναι από την _Αντιγόνη_ του Σοφοκλή, στίχοι 620-3.
Σοφίᾳ γὰρ ἔκ του κλεινὸν ἔπος πέφανται· τὸ κακὸν δοκεῖν ποτ' ἐσθλὸν τῷδ' ἔμμεν, ὅτῳ φρένας θεὸς ἄγει πρὸς ἄταν.
(Έχει ειπωθεί ένας λόγος σοφός: Αν θέλει ένας θεός στη συμφορά να σπρώξει κάποιον, σκοτίζει το μυαλό του και το κακό το παίρνει για καλό. Αγγλική μετάφραση: Evil sometimes seems good to a man whose mind a god leads to destruction.)

Υπάρχει σε σχόλια αυτών των στίχων το παρακάτω — το έντονο το βρίσκω και σε αδέσποτα:
μετὰ σοφίας γὰρ ὑπό τινος ἀοίδιμον καὶ κλεινὸν ἔπος πέφανται, τὸ *ὅταν δ' ὁ δαίμων ἀνδρὶ πορσύνῃ κακὰ τὸν νοῦν ἔβλαψε πρῶτον ᾧ βουλεύεται*. 
(Αγγλική μετάφραση: When a god plans harm against a man, he first damages the mind of the man he is plotting against.)

Αρχίζουν και το αξιοποιούν στη Δύση:
Γράφει ο Λατίνος Publilius Syrus (1ος αι. π.Χ.) στα _Sententiae_, μια συλλογή αποφθεγμάτων:
*Stultum facit fortuna, quem vult perdere.*
δηλ. Μωραίνει η τύχη ον βούλεται απολέσαι.
(Whom Fortune wishes to destroy she first makes mad.)

Γράφει ο James Duport σε μια συλλογή του 1664 με ομηρικά και άλλα αποφθέγματα από τους κλασικούς και τη Βίβλο:
*Quem Iuppiter vult perdere, dementat prius.*
Στη χριστιανική εκδοχή έχουμε αργότερα το *Quem *(ή *Quos*) *Deus perdere vult, dementat prius.*
Αγγλική μετάφραση: Whom Jupiter / God would destroy, he first sends mad.
Το λατινικό θεωρείται επινόηση του 17ου αιώνα, επειδή το dementat δεν είχε, λέει, μεταβατική χρήση στα κλασικά λατινικά.

Στο _Daniel, a model for young men: A series of lectures_ (1854) του William Anderson Scott:
*Those whom the gods wish to destroy they first make mad*.

Στον τίτλο βάζω την εκδοχή του Longfellow:
*Whom the gods would destroy, they first make mad.*

Δεν είναι πάντως από τη _Μήδεια_, έτσι;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whom_the_gods_would_destroy
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Euripides#Misattributed

Ξανά, τώρα από το _Concise Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs_:
Λήμμα: *Whom the gods would destroy, they first make mad.*
Cf. Trag. Graec. Fragm. Adesp. 296 (Nauck) ὅταν γὰρ ὀργὴ δαιμόνων βλάπτῃ τινά, τοῦτ' αὐτὸ πρῶτον, ἐξαφαιρεῖται φρενῶν τὸν νοῦν τὸν ἐσθλόν, when divine anger ruins a man, it first takes away his good sense; L. quos Deus vult perdere, prius dementat.
- A madnesse, Wherewith heauen blinds 'hem, when it would confound 'hem. [1611 Jonson _Catiline_ V. 481]
- When God will punish, hee will first take away the understanding. [1640 G. Herbert _Outlandish Proverbs_ no. 688]
- God maddens him whom 'tis his will to lose, And gives the choice of death or phrenzy—Choose! [1817 Byron _Letter_ 2 Apr. (1976) V. 204]
- Whom the gods would destroy they first make mad. [1875 M. Thompson _Hoosier Mosaics_ 180]
- Already Commonwealth Finance Ministers have elected not to meet on New Zealand's defiled soil. If greater penalties follow, the Commonwealth will confirm that those whom the gods would destroy they first make mad. [1981 _Daily Telegraph_ 24 July 4]

Ναι, ξέρω, στο ποιος μας έδωσε το «Μωραίνει Κύριος…» δεν έδωσα απάντηση. Ας κάνει τίποτα κι ο Σαραντάκος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2018)

*...και να πληρωθή ο λόγος της θείας Γραφής εις αυτούς· Μωραίνει Κύριος λαόν ον βούλεται απολέσαι και ηθέτησαν τον Βασιλέα ειπόντες...*

_Βιβλίον ιστορικόν : Περιέχον εν συνόψει διαφόρους και εξόχους ιστορίας. Αρχόμενον από Κτίσεως_ _Κόσμου, μέχρι της αλώσεως Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, και επέκεινα. / συλλεχθέν μεν εκ διαφόρων ακριβών Ιστοριών, και εις την κοινήν γλώτταν μεταγλωττισθέν παρά του ιερωτάτου μητροπολίτου Μονεμβασίας, Κυρίου Δωροθέου. _[*1676*] σελ. 137


----------

